
The ‘Pedestrian’ Who Became One of America’s First Black Sports Stars - samclemens
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/frank-hart-pedestrianism
======
marsrover
We should bring this sport back.

~~~
pdwetz
Probably most similar to ultra races, some of which are on a short repetitive
loop over x time period (24 hour is "common"). Audience is probably closer to
dozens of friends/family compared to packed stands of fans/gamblers, though!

~~~
js2
Also 48 hours and six days are recognized for world records by the IAU.
[http://www.iau-ultramarathon.org/](http://www.iau-ultramarathon.org/)

There's also this:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-
Transcendence_3100_Mile_R...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-
Transcendence_3100_Mile_Race)

------
romanhn
I am surprised that Hart's card is not highly collectible despite being
extremely rare. Can someone shed light on why that would be the case?

~~~
dmurray
Lots of things are rare, but not of great interest to collectors. It would
make more sense to reverse the question and ask why baseball cards are so
collectible.

I expect the card is of interest to some museums and similar institutions that
collect historical artefacts. Just not to baseball card collectors.

